# North ScoTTish meet - Sunday 15th November - POSTPONED!!!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So who is up for a wee scoot around on a beautiful, dry, crisp November Sunday? (yes I have booked the good weather! )

This a is wee run that phope and I discovered (by mistake) and it was brill and it is an area that we have never covered before.

Meet up at McDonalds car park on the outskirts of Forfar (A90) then head off into the hills. We will be heading for Glen Clova, a beautiful area with interesting(!) roads. At the the top of the glen, we will stop for a bite to eat at the hotel then wind our way back.........so the main details are:

*Date: Sunday 15th November
Time: 12noon
Place: McDonalds Car Park, Forfar *(just on the A90 approx 10 miles north of Dundee)

Hev x

So who is up for it???
1) Hev & phope
2) roddy
3) dzTT


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> So who is up for a wee scoot around on a beautiful, dry, crisp November Sunday? (yes I have booked the good weather! )
> 
> This a is wee run that phope and I discovered (by mistake) and it was brill and it is an area that we have never covered before.
> 
> ...


 i am provisionally , tho will need a look at the map amd see if it enough to tempt me up from glasgow, well done


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Changing back to the day job that weekend so I don't think we'll be able to make it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i mite be up for that. on holiday tht week so should be ok [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dz


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

roddy & dzTT ~ yaaaaaaay!!
Mr Mag ~ [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

<cough> 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> <cough>
> 
> Hev x


Put your hand over your mouth when you do that :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> roddy & dzTT ~ yaaaaaaay!!
> Mr Mag ~ [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hev x


" Hev " i have had a look at the map and,, i'm afraid it is a bit toooo far for me for a short run, ( what is it , about 20 /30 mls ?? ), thanks v much anyway,, Rod


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone kno wat time mcdonalds stop sellin their brekfast menu??


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

10.30  im a big lover of the maccy d`s brekkie


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha thnks kammy. doubt ill be up there for half 10 :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Hev said:


> So who is up for a wee scoot around on a beautiful, dry, crisp November Sunday? (yes I have booked the good weather! )
> 
> This a is wee run that phope and I discovered (by mistake) and it was brill and it is an area that we have never covered before.
> 
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Hev
I' ve not got my stand-by details yet for that weekend but put our names down anyway looks like a good run Mrs Hope. Was thinking if I come in the van could do your rad lol


----------



## Killion (Jul 8, 2009)

Might be able to come along on this. I live in Accrington Lancashire but am trying to pop in a visit to mum an dads before xmas. They are in Friocheim kinda between Forfar and Arbroath...I cant give a definate commitment im afraid but i've made a note of the meet, would be nice to tag along and get me outta that damned village :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Killion said:


> Might be able to come along on this. I live in Accrington Lancashire but am trying to pop in a visit to mum an dads before xmas. They are in Friocheim kinda between Forfar and Arbroath...I cant give a definate commitment im afraid but i've made a note of the meet, would be nice to tag along and get me outta that damned village :lol:


  small world.... was in Friocheim today servicing a central heating system in the "Bungalow" staion rd for the selling agents, a nice wee village not much to do there though :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Killion ~ it would be good to see you along  ....just remember the date is November :wink: ...I work in Forfar so if your folks need specs, send 'em my direction :lol:

trev ~ any particular bribery work for you.....the van would be perfect :lol:

jim ~ not to worry, I'll get you up here soon!

dzTT ~ if you are up here that early....you can have breakie a tad further north at ours if you like :lol:

roddy ~ not a problem...that you for the interest tho....see ya soon!

hev x


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Hev said:


> Killion ~ it would be good to see you along  ....just remember the date is November :wink: ...I work in Forfar so if your folks need specs, send 'em my direction :lol:
> 
> trev ~ any particular bribery work for you.....the van would be perfect :lol:
> 
> ...


Hev, I cant wait(he he) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
maybe put in for a holiday now! ! ! !

Jim........


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

trev said:


> Killion said:
> 
> 
> > Might be able to come along on this. I live in Accrington Lancashire but am trying to pop in a visit to mum an dads before xmas. They are in Friocheim kinda between Forfar and Arbroath...I cant give a definate commitment im afraid but i've made a note of the meet, would be nice to tag along and get me outta that damned village :lol:
> ...


cricket !!!!!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hev said:


> Killion ~ it would be good to see you along ....just remember the date is November ...I work in Forfar so if your folks need specs, send 'em my direction
> 
> trev ~ any particular bribery work for you.....the van would be perfect
> 
> ...


whats cookin then hev :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jim said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Killion ~ it would be good to see you along  ....just remember the date is November :wink: ...I work in Forfar so if your folks need specs, send 'em my direction :lol:
> ...


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> jim said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Come on Trev do I look like the kind o bloke that would do such a thing?????? 
anyway no time for cleaning the wait for it (TT) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jim..........


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: Na you look to honest :wink: 
take it you never got anything booked up at the weekend evelyn was looking out for the pair of you at the airport
unless you've got Internet access on the beach in Spain


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

trev said:


> :lol: Na you look to honest :wink:
> take it you never got anything booked up at the weekend evelyn was looking out for the pair of you at the airport
> unless you've got Internet access on the beach in Spain


No nothing as of today but on hol all week so its early days dont start back work to Sunday so there is still time....

BTW always look like that............

I am so SHY................   

Jim.............


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: u can take my place down in portsmouth this week ifu want to get away somewhere jim :roll:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

dzTT said:


> :lol: :lol: u can take my place down in portsmouth this week ifu want to get away somewhere jim :roll:


what happened thought you were away on a jolly this week

how u get on at the paint shop???????

Jim........


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Killion ~ it would be good to see you along ....just remember the date is November ...I work in Forfar so if your folks need specs, send 'em my direction
> ...


PUMPKIN!!!!!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> whats cookin then hev :lol:


 :lol: there's a great punch line but i've not got the guts to post it :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jim - i wish haha. doin training this week down south hopefully flyin back thursday. got the car in to get painted again on thursday...painter said that the rain drops acted like a bleach as the car was rushed through the dryin procss (watever that means haha ) hopefully get it fixed this week. told him to touch up some other bits on the car whilst hes there but told him i not payin anymore than he already quoted me

hev -i couldnt eat that pumpkin :lol: id jst sit and stare at the artwork :wink:

trev - :lol: :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Daz you look like you need a good plate off tatties and mince :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Finally got a date to go back to the day job so we may be available just depends how tired I get between now and then.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys,hopefully be off nyt,s by then so a real good possibillity of me making this  yeahh


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

thats it start back work on Sunday puttin in for a couple o days hols 15th and 16th November.   

Jim...............


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

jim said:


> Daz you look like you need a good plate off tatties and mince


a week full of steaks and chicken this week :wink: :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

all FOC i hope


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha ofcourse :roll: :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

did you get the e-mails i sent you....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Have to pass on this one Hev on call that weekend see you at the next


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha aye got them...that all u do when ur at work thn send these jokes about? :lol:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

no my mates send them to me and i e-mail them on......

BTW thats only a couple off them......

Jim...........


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Hev, Trev cant make it but i can am off that weekend wonder if he'll lend me his motor  
will have to get the details off you for one of those jackets that you got at the main event, might be two for i think Anna is wanting one as well

Evie x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

There you go just for you the details of the jacket and other items in the shop










http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/ :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

cheers Val will tell her :roll: :wink:


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry i can't make the meet on Sunday,can't get time off work. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
so enjoy and i will hear some stories no doubt?????????

jim..........


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

is this meet still on its been a bit quiet.


----------



## jim (Jun 4, 2009)

Wull dont know but thought i better let people know i will not be there..

jim.........


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

so this still on thn? im not 100% sure ill b able to make it tbh :?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sundays are normally a problem for me due to nightshift :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> sundays are normally a problem for me due to nightshift :?


so you back on nights then :lol: :lol: ,,, no fancy the wales run next week end,, looks like it could be q good,, tho a long way from aberdeen !!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive been on enough jaunts this year rod 

my car has just gotten over the last trip 

bring on italy in may


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> ive been on enough jaunts this year rod
> 
> my car has just gotten over the last trip
> 
> bring on italy in may


i understand !!!!   
have good sleep


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit busy at work this week for some reason :roll: Not going to be able to make this after all.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

dzTT said:


> so this still on thn? im not 100% sure ill b able to make it tbh :?


Definitely still on.....I'll be there 

Hev x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

kool. ill probably be abel to let u kno if ill b there tomoro.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry guys, I'm gonna have to cancel this one 

I'm feeling a poo at the moment and I go into hospital on Monday for an op (so I need to shake the poo feeling fast).

I'm really sorry to do this to ya......pweeeeeeese forgive me :?

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

of course we forgive you  so is it on for monday night then :lol: 
We'll bring you up some grapes, :-*


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

forgive you heather, i wasnt going anyway so no hard feelings


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

when is the next loacal meet?

i may be up for that if im not on nights, a couople of people have still been emailing me regarding meets so ill forward them on


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:



> when is the next loacal meet?
> 
> i may be up for that if im not on nights, a couople of people have still been emailing me regarding meets so ill forward them on


Sorry, not sure Kammy....I'm going into hospital in the morning and I'll be off my feet for 3 weeks or so (if I'm lucky :?)....feel free to sort something out though 

Hev x


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Hev,

sorry to hear about the meet.

Hope it all went well today


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks James - everything went ok and I'm now home and being looked after by phope (it is hard work doing what I'm told [smiley=bomb.gif]). My biggest problem is that I'm now not allowed to drive for a couple of weeks (just as well Tesco delivers to the back of beyond )

Hev x


----------

